# Helsinki Blind Weekend



## tseitsei (Jul 16, 2015)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HelsinkiBlindWeekend2015

Registration is already open.

All BLD events with 2 MBLD attempts and FMC mo3 :tu 
Probably 1 round of most of the other events though.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 16, 2015)

Goals then:
As many BLD NRs as I possibly can
Also get sub current NR mean in FMC (I don't think that will be good enough to actually get NR after that comp though  ) 


NRs That I should get if I don't totally **** up: MBLD and 4BLD
NRs That I might get: 5BLD, FMC mo3 and 3BLD mo3
NRs That I possibly could get but probably won't: 3BLD single and FMC single


----------



## Username (Jul 17, 2015)

ayy

goals: 

don't **** up


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2015)

Is there a schedule somewhere else but on the not working website?


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 17, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Is there a schedule somewhere else but on the not working website?



http://speedcubing.fi/helsinki-blind-weekend/2015/english/

This link works for me at least 

Are you coming? That would be awesome


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2015)

Thank you for the link, it works. The one on the WCA page still does not work for me.

Anyway, I'm thinking about going, it would be real fun. But I am not happy about
solving big-blind so late, I prefer 5-bld at 8 in the morning to 8 in the evening.
I must also check the ferries and see if there is a suitable one so late at Sunday
when going home.

Do you happen to know how long it takes from the competition site to the ferry
terminal? (preferrably walking)


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 19, 2015)

The schedule might be changeable on the comp day. We will probably have only a few people doing bigBLD events so we can pretty much move them around as we want 

And Google maps says it's about 2km from Länsisatama (västra hamnen) to our venue


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> Do you happen to know how long it takes from the competition site to the ferry
> terminal? (preferrably walking)



Rough estimate would be 20-30 minutes but I'm not sure how it is exactly, I recommend taking the tram atleast for some of the way.


----------



## Username (Jul 19, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> And Google maps says it's about 2km from Länsisatama (västra hamnen) to our venue



I think the ferries to/from sweden don't arrive at länsisatama, but at eteläsatama (either katajanokka or olympiaterminaali depending on if it's silja or viking line)


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 19, 2015)

Ok. From katajanokka it seems to be about 3km according to google maps


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2015)

alright real goals:

3x3: NR/NR
OH: PB/NR
5BLD: Success


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 6, 2015)

My goals:

MBLD: 19 points or more
4BLD: sub-3:30
5BLD: sub-NR
3BLD: NR mo3. Don't really care about the single this time...
FMC: NR mo3


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 6, 2015)

goals:

pretend that my clock results matter and hope for decent scrambles
skewb results that aren't ****
sub-10 3x3 single


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 15, 2015)

Mbld nr 21/25 @ 1:00:00 :tu

First fmc attempt 29. Also gj


----------



## Berd (Aug 15, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> Mbld nr 21/25 @ 1:00:00 :tu
> 
> First fmc attempt 29. Also gj


So goood MBLD?? How many cubes did you still have to solve?


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2015)

2x2 and 3x3 nr avgs

Yay?


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 15, 2015)

Berd said:


> So goood MBLD?? How many cubes did you still have to solve?



Last cube was dnf because I went 16s over the hour. Other dnfs were 2 twisted corners 3 cycle of edges and an execution mistake...

Quite good but definitely improvable still.


----------



## Username (Aug 15, 2015)

Day1:

I did well in 3x3 I guess, could've been better if I didn't get nervous during the last two solves in both averages, but I got sub 8 singles and NR average, so I'm happy
4x4 started meh, with some 45's and stuff, with a 37 in there. Before the last solve I thought to myself that I needed something like a 38 or a 37 to get NR average, so I wasn't gonna bother trying too hard since I won't get one anyway. Ended up getting overall PL by .01 (33.91), and both NR's
2x2 Average NR, cool I guess
Pyra single NR, finally got a good single, the 2.7 that was NR before was soooo sloowwww
Sq1 is stupid

In the end of the day I was too tired to do 5bld, 


Videos on 3x3 average, 3x3 single, 4x4 single, pyra single and 2x2 average will be up at some point, and also 4x4 average if people want to see it. 

OH tomorrow, hype


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 15, 2015)

5bld was 3 dnfs  first one was close. Just swapped 2 words in the memo. Other 2 were very bj.

Second fmc attempt was 33. Quite meh but 34 tomorrow is enough for nr so that seems promising :tu

3bld and 4bld also tomorrow. And another attempt of mbld


----------



## tseitsei (Aug 16, 2015)

Last fmc attempt was 32 so new fmc mo3 nr is now 31.33 :tu
Also got a 3:37.74 4bld nr on my last attempt  Kim has it on video

Failed second mbld attempt 19/25 and failed 3bld (dnf dnf 45.xy)

But all in all 3 new nrs so quite good result


----------



## Ronxu (Aug 16, 2015)

7.07 clock avg with counting 7.66 :/ and other PB stuff.


----------



## Username (Aug 16, 2015)

Goals: 

Didn't get 3x3 NR single, but I don't even care. The rest of my results make up for it so well. Fun comp, good solves.


----------

